# Nfaa outdoor nationals in pa??????



## pe3d (Feb 21, 2004)

Bring it. I find mine very useful. This way I have everything I may need. And I don't have to load my belt and quiver. At the line I've less weight while shooting.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Doesn't hurt to bring it. Ranges in PA are wide enough though to shoot all 4 across and the pace is usually reasonable so you shouldn't have long periods between targets waiting around to shoot.

>>--------->


----------



## cshs (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks guys, this will be mine first time going


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

The ranges at Mechanicsburg PA are wide, well groomed and fairly level. As someone above mentioned, most of the lanes are wide enough for all three or four in your group to shoot at the same time. With five ranges and the number of shooters that usually attend these events, there are not BIG backups or waiting. AND several of the targets have benches.

I wouldn't bother with a shooting chair, but that's just my opinion. Since I'm flying, it really isn't much of an option anyway.


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

wa-prez said:


> The ranges at Mechanicsburg PA are wide, well groomed and fairly level. As someone above mentioned, most of the lanes are wide enough for all three or four in your group to shoot at the same time. With five ranges and the number of shooters that usually attend these events, there are not BIG backups or waiting. AND several of the targets have benches.
> 
> I wouldn't bother with a shooting chair, but that's just my opinion. Since I'm flying, it really isn't much of an option anyway.


What is the number of shooters that attend? In general....


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Here are numbers for some of the recent years:

2007 Darrington WA 347
2008 Yankton SD 359
2009 Mechanicsburg PA 517
2010 Darrington WA 323
2011 Yankton SD 281
2012 Mechanicsburg PA ???
2013 Darrington WA ???
2014 Yankton SD ???
2015 Mechanicsburg PA

It is usually in that 3-500 range.


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

2012 there were right about 500 shooters. Around 300 have signed up so far, so probably the same or more this year.


----------



## cshs (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks, won't bring it. Do they have a shooting schedule....will this be found in the nfaa document PDF file?


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

And now that I found last year's book, I can fill in a couple other years attendance figures!

Here are numbers for some of the recent years:

2007 Darrington WA 347
2008 Yankton SD 359
2009 Mechanicsburg PA 517
2010 Darrington WA 323
2011 Yankton SD 281
2012 Mechanicsburg PA 501
2013 Darrington WA 325
2014 Yankton SD ???
2015 Mechanicsburg PA

It is usually in that 3-500 range.

So with five ranges, and 28 targets per range, and four archers per target, there is room for 560 archers before it gets crowded.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

cshs said:


> Thanks, won't bring it. Do they have a shooting schedule....will this be found in the nfaa document PDF file?


SOME of the schedule info is on the Mechanicsburg Sportsmen site here: http://media.wix.com/ugd/a2c00d_81e9e01ee21a4611a975a0d23408978b.pdf

Typically, the shooting order (for recent years) has been:
Wednesday 28 Field
Thursday 28 Hunter
Friday 28 Field
Saturday 28 Hunter
Sunday 28 Animal
with 9:00 AM Shotgun Start each day.

Don't know if they are sticking to that schedule this year, but I haven't heard anything different.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

For those who haven't looked at the NFAA website recently, they have a lot more info about the NFAA Outdoor Nationals now, including a detailed schedule.

Shotgun Start is at 8:30 each day, except for Friday when there will be an award presentation, and on Sunday moved up to 8:00 AM!

See it here: https://www.nfaausa.com/tournaments/nfaa-outdoor-nationals


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

As I recall from shooting Mechanicsburg, the shooting schedule goes, Field, Hunter, Animal, Field, Hunter. Correct me if I'm wrong. The waiting is so minimal I wouldn't bother with the chair. But that is your call. I have been wrong before.... hahahaha

Hey look, I'm wrong. As posted above, the animal round is on Sunday. Can't wait to see everyone there. 

I checked the registration list and there are only 198 archers registered. However I am not on the list and neither are a few of my friends. I received a confirmation email last week that said there was some computer problems. Also, I see very few pro's registered. Does anyone know what is up with that? I know world champs are that weekend in Denmark, but that should only be 3 male and 3 female from each country.... https://nationalfieldarcheryassociation.wufoo.com/reports/registered-archers/


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

Araz, it's like Wa Prez sez, Wed. field, Th. hunter, Fr. field, Sat. hunter, Sun. animal

Wednesday, July 22nd
7:45AM..................Daily Check In & Announcements
8:30AM..................NFAA National Outdoor 28-Field Targets: Shotgun Start 

Thursday July 23rd
7:45AM..................Daily Check In & Announcements
8:30AM..................NFAA National Outdoor 28-Hunter Targets: Shotgun Start 

Friday, July 24th
7:45AM..................Daily Check In & Announcements
8:00AM..................NFAA Medal of Merit Presentation
9:00AM..................NFAA National Outdoor 28-Field Targets: Shotgun Start 

Saturday, July 25th
7:45AM..................Daily Check In & Announcements
8:30AM..................NFAA National Outdoor 28-Hunter Targets: Shotgun Start 

Sunday, July 26th
7:15AM..................Daily Check In & Announcements
8:00AM..................NFAA National Outdoor 28-Animal Targets: Shotgun Start 
NFAA National Outdoor Awards Ceremony


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

There's an ASA shoot that same weekend in Cullman, I believe. That may affect the number of pros showing up.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Shot Nats there in 2009 and there were only a couple times that we actually had to wait.. it moves along well, no chair should be required. A great venue, wish I was able to attend this year... :sad:


----------



## cshs (Apr 25, 2011)

ASA and pro's
What ASA pro could hang with the "Freakshow" or the "Matador"
It will be fun to pound bulls and meet people who love archery.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Before the NFAA went to the new listing last week that included the schedule details, etc., they were pushing 400 registered shooters. The new list appears to be missing the last few weeks of registered shooters and is likely incomplete as is. Looking forward to shooting Mechanicsburg again. Beautiful ranges.

>>------->


----------



## cshs (Apr 25, 2011)

CHPro said:


> Before the NFAA went to the new listing last week that included the schedule details, etc., they were pushing 400 registered shooters. The new list appears to be missing the last few weeks of registered shooters and is likely incomplete as is. Looking forward to shooting Mechanicsburg again. Beautiful ranges.
> 
> >>------->


you are right...I was on the list before and now I do not see my name. But every day the list is growing, should be great.


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

Are there going to be vendors?


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

Lancaster Archery will be there; who else, I don't know. They had a tent set up last time, BCY, Zenit, etc.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Arrowwood said:


> Lancaster Archery will be there; who else, I don't know. They had a tent set up last time, BCY, Zenit, etc.


britesite/pro tuner rest


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

Right on. I need some new string material and want to try some BCY 452X. What...no chocolate! Typical west coaster, thinks PA should always have chocolate and Amish. J.K.


----------



## NICEL8D (Jul 14, 2008)

There will be vendors set up as before. There are a number and more being added as we grow closer to the event.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Just FYI, I found out this morning that Lancaster Archery will not have their trailer at Mechanicsburg. If there are things you need from them, might have to make a trip to Lancaster.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2007)

JF from VA said:


> Just FYI, I found out this morning that Lancaster Archery will not have their trailer at Mechanicsburg. If there are things you need from them, might have to make a trip to Lancaster.


We apologize that we will not be able to have our trailer on site due to an overlapping schedule conflict with the ASA event in Alabama. However, we will have a staff member on site each morning to place any orders you may need and will deliver them to you the next morning. There will also be a coupon in each shooter packet for 15% off an in store purchase if you choose to visit us during the event or a 10% online discount code if you would rather place an order online with us after you get home. We want to encourage anyone that can to make the 45 minute drive to visit our Pro Shop and redeem your coupon. Just note that the discounts will not apply to any orders placed for pickup at the event. We look forward to seeing you next week!

Jared


----------



## cshs (Apr 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> We apologize that we will not be able to have our trailer on site due to an overlapping schedule conflict with the ASA event in Alabama. However, we will have a staff member on site each morning to place any orders you may need and will deliver them to you the next morning. There will also be a coupon in each shooter packet for 15% off an in store purchase if you choose to visit us during the event or a 10% online discount code if you would rather place an order online with us after you get home. We want to encourage anyone that can to make the 45 minute drive to visit our Pro Shop and redeem your coupon. Just note that the discounts will not apply to any orders placed for pickup at the event. We look forward to seeing you next week!
> 
> Jared


Thank You LAS,
The coupon is awesome.


----------



## snowmanbowhntr (Jan 1, 2012)

Dead Center Archery Products will be there.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

britesite/protuner, & Graphic designs for decals & self stick patches will be there


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

I don't have a booth and I'm not selling anything but I'll be there tomorrow afternoon  can't wait!


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

EPLC said:


> I don't have a booth and I'm not selling anything but I'll be there tomorrow afternoon  can't wait!


well if your not selling, then maybe you can be buying


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

brtesite said:


> well if your not selling, then maybe you can be buying


Perhaps


----------

